# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Psw sa

## PEDRO LEON

*Estimados Amigos del sector.*    *Es grato dirigirnos a Uds. para presentarnos como* *la principal empresa peruana dedicada a la creación de tecnologías, producción, comercialización y exportación de productos a base de algas marinas. Siendo ganadora de Creatividad Empresarial 2005 por* *la Línea** de bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas y Empresa Peruana del Año 2006 Rubro Industria.*  *Dentro de nuestra línea de productos, contamos con materias primas para la industria de ficocoloides, suplementos nutricionales, productos para consumo humano y especialmente bioestimulantes orgánicos para la agricultura; tanto de consumo masivo como cultivos de exportación.*  *Podemos contactarnos a través de nuestra web www.pswsa.com o al contacto de agrofoum PEDRO LEON* *TELF 839*9338* *RPC 01 989141353* *RPM *433571*

----------

